

Linear Recurrences: How to Enter the Matrix - SwitchCase
http://codeoverflow.wordpress.com/

======
corey
FYI: You should link directly to the post so that in the future the link will
still work. In this case the url should be:

[http://codeoverflow.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/linear-
recurren...](http://codeoverflow.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/linear-recurrences/)

